# Welcome Home Dixon.



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

No pictures yet. Floggings may start immediately...I am so ashamed. :doh:

10 Hours in a car
639 Miles

1 Awesome dog.

Dixon came to me because his previous owners were not caring for him.  He was crated all day and only let out to walk 2x a day. Based on the past 5 hour together here is what I have found.

1. Housebroken - unlikely
2. Scared - definitely
3. Stairs - never seen them
4. Heels - perfectly
5. Sit - never heard of it.
6. Me - I must be his mommy, and he is totally in love


The feeling is mutual.

He is a wonderful dog who is showing nothing but love and kindness after being thrown into a totally new environment.

Pictures and updates soon...I promise.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Flog, flog, flog. : I'm sure he will come around quickly in a loving environment. Good work.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww so wonderful to hear he has found his Mommy.....Thanks for giving this guy a wonderful home!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Good for you for giving Dixon a loving home! I'm sure he will fit in perfectly. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I refuse to tell you how wonderful you are for being Dixon's FIRST real mommy (that one who loves him just as he is) or how cute he sounds until you post pictures!!! Nope! Not going to do it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

:worthless

A thousand lashes with a wet noodle!

So not nice to keep us waiting!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

"I luff my Mommy."

Hard to get pictures of the scamp every time I get down on his level he barrels at me and climbs into my lap!

I'm only not smiling cause it was 6 am and I only had six hours of sleep.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I have never had people stop to look at my dog when the dog is just standing there. I mean people will stop to look at Moxie when she sees a squirrel...but this was just ABSURD. 

He just stands there like...."yeah I want to be a model one day"









Quick this is my good side!


I let him run loose on the beach before I dropped him off to be neutered, he recalled like a champ and has not met a dog yet that he hasn't run away from (he'll get better).

Moxie of course loves that she has a new stepping stool, he will lay on my feet and let Moxie literally walk all over him. Moxie grumbles a bit, when they are both close to me, but I have never not known her to do that....at first...with 2 other female dogs and a greyhound male it usually takes her 1-3 days to get over this. 

She'll be letting him sleep on her head in no time at all!

He is getting neutered today and is a crypto so I am just hoping that if/when they shave him...he doesn't look TOO bad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awww, look at him - so cute. Thanks for adopting this beautiful boy.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

just picked him up from his neuter he is constantly on my heels


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh he is gorgeous, so I will put my wet noodle away. I love his paws. Give him lots of kisses from me, that is if you can stop kissing him yourself. Congratulations on such a handsome boy.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,he is so handsome.Love this white spot and cute socks.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

He's soo handsome!! Congrats!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky dog....very handsome.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He has fallen into the roses and has started to see it. When I was talking about getting him mom said, you know he is only allowed on the screen in porch right? and I said yeah I know. An hour and 53 minutes after we got home mom goes, "oh Kate I think dixon needs to come into the house!"

He comes in and paces alot moves around a lot then settles by leaning against me. 

we were up at 6:30 this morning and did a nice long walk but he is still wired. Am trying so hard for him to take it easy after his neuter but he really wants to just fetch all day long.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hes part of the family!  Gald your Mom let him inside!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He is just such a happy and loving boy.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! What a nice boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sounds like another boy has got his feet firmly wedged under the table - he is so handsome


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He is a bit swollen into the nether regions due to his issues with listening to "bed rest"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love, love, love your new boy! Look how happy he is. Yep, I bet it took him all of five minutes to figure out he landed in nirvana. 

Congratulations to all of you, your parents included.

Your signature picture makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I LOVE your siggy picture!!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Going to take them to the dog park today I think.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's gorgeous!. love his white paws and rich coloring!.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

He has already been put up for one job, did not get it. Oh well. My boss is putting him up for another, but these things take time.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I saw somewhere before Dixion is a 'Toller correct?
Pretty boy! Moxie should love her new movable step stool.
Congratulations!
Karen


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes he is a toller, we will be sending in the AKC change of ownership tomorrow.


----------

